

What websites am I missing?  - adambourg

What fascinating websites am I missing?<p>I frequently read: 
Hacker News
Ask Metafilter 
Lifehacker
Slashdot
Smashing magazine.<p>What other sites are most like HN and aMF?
======
JayNeely
Reddit. Particularly the AskReddit sub-reddit:
<http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/>

The business sub-reddit is good, too: <http://www.reddit.com/r/business/>

~~~
Yaa101
I do not agree with that, but that is my opinion. The reason for my opinion is
that I find Reddit more and more political, mainstream (nitwits are more and
more starting to come up there) and dumbing down (less links to interesting
articles and websites, more links to stupid imgur pictures which are often
used for SEO scams). When I came on there years ago it looked a bit like HN
but more diverse where HN is mostly entrepreneurial and programming.

I think interesting sites are: <http://www.groklaw.net/>
<http://www.h-online.com/> <http://www.mondaynote.com/> <http://www.project-
syndicate.org/> <http://bldgblog.blogspot.com/> <http://www.corante.com/>
<http://www.metafilter.com/> <http://arstechnica.com/>
<http://www.techcrunch.com/>

